# Just for fun... anyone on the forum trying to lose weight?



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Always a "sore" subject on here. With a wealth of experts, PTs and dietary know-it-alls, its a bit of a minefield of a question... 

But... is anyone seriously trying to shed some pounds at the moment?

I am. I'm motivated to do so, but a little extra never does any harm. The exercise is part of it (obviously) but I'm having a crack at this GI thing. Supposed to be healthier than Atkins and nothing like it, but it does suggest overeating carbs to be a bad thing.

I'm looking to lose... (gulp!) about 4 or 5 stone. My goal is to get back to THIS sort of size (but a fitter version)...










Although not maybe my absolute slimmest from the last few years, its a far better shape than I am now, and probably the most natural realistically...

And by going public, its another thing to keep me on the straight and narrow...  

So if anyone else is trying to lose as well, how about we all weigh weekly and compare our losses... :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Let me be the first to wish you luck... You can do it mate!!!! :wink: I'm on a bit of a health tip at the mo.. down the gym six days a week but I'm sure someone will be along in a minute to tell me thats too much..


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Hows about a 'now' picture (just for the record)!!!


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Good luck jampoTT!

I know what it's like - 5 years ago I lost 4 stone going to Weight Watchers. It's one of the hardest things I have ever done and you can only do it if it's there in your head to do it. It totally changed me - my personality - I think for the better 

I was always this mad - just too shy to let it show :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> Hows about a 'now' picture (just for the record)!!!


Sorry Tim

Must add 'best of luck' to that!

Kev


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Always a "sore" subject on here. With a wealth of experts, PTs and dietary know-it-alls, its a bit of a minefield of a question...
> 
> But... is anyone seriously trying to shed some pounds at the moment?
> 
> ...


Again...hope it works this time YFB. I lost 3 stone in about 3 months.... great too as I never did any exercise and never gave up on the beer. It's amazing what a sensible eating plan does for you.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

With regards to avg loss per week - I was 5 lbs.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm currently "in the zone" too.
I'm not exactly fat, but I get a beer belly.
I'm 5'10", currently weigh just under 14 stone and I'm hoping to get down to nearer 12 and a half.

I've been doing 3 miles each night on the exercise bike, weights, using a trampet, and doing sit-ups and press-ups.

The final straw for me was the g/f's niece saying I looked like I was pregnant.

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I had some great success with Slimming world about a year and a half ago. Lost over a stone while simultaneously NOT going to the gym.

However, we did it as a couple, and once my wife got pregnant, we stopped going. It's slowly crept back on again, but then I've been going to the gym more often and I've probably put on more muscle than fat this time around.

Still need to get rid of the beer belly though. IT's not good having a six -pack if it's hidden under a layer of fat.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rogue said:


> using a trampet


Is that what you play in a brass band in Glasgow?

Me too need to loose weight! Put on a couple of stone since I got married (8 years ago today!) and would like to be able to get into my kilt I wore on the day comfortably rather then on the last notch of the belt.

So I am up for losing 2 stone in Saint's timescales - 2 months. That will keep the man boobs at bay!

You do realise, of course, that if anyone from Scoobynet sees this thread then the TT Forum's 'hairdresser gayness' will be personified.

Back to arranging flowers

[cough - scratches groin and a manly way] :wink:

Are we posting pounds lost per week?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I lost 4 stone nearly 2 years ago for when I got married. Took me 9 months.

I have now put it all back on through lazyness. It has totally depressed me, but I cannot motivate myself like I did 2 years ago.

I desperately need to lose weight, and would also like to lose 4/5 stone.

Its not easy thats the problem. I like my beer, and my 'exotic foods' but I really need to sort it out.

Good luck anyway mate


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

Good Luck mate, you've done two of the hardest things already.

1) Admitting you need to loose weight
2) Going public.

Lay off the beer and keep focused and within a few weeks you will feel like a new man wil bags of energy.

Dont go at it like a bull in a china shop, start easy and set yourself relaistic goals.

2-3lbs a week is considered very good progress.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

My partner is doing Slimming World at the minute, has been for about 2 months.

She has lost over 1.5 stone, and I've lost 8 pounds just by eating the same as her in the evening - I'm still having my usual breakfast and lunch.

Her sister has also lost over 2.5 stone since February on the same diet.

Weather like this really helps, BBQ with salad and Jacket Spud, a lovely dinner!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh...Jam.... If I were you I'd do some exercise or get a bra..... those man-boobs are impressive. Shall we call you Kylie from now on?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Kell said:


> I had some great success with Slimming world about a year and a half ago. Lost over a stone while simultaneously NOT going to the gym.
> 
> However, we did it as a couple, and once my wife got pregnant, we stopped going. It's slowly crept back on again, but then I've been going to the gym more often and I've probably put on more muscle than fat this time around.
> 
> Still need to get rid of the beer belly though. IT's not good having a six -pack if it's hidden under a layer of fat.


Mrs B and I did this a while back, and with going to the gym I lost about 1 1/2 stone and gained a far better shape, Alas it's all gone pear shaped :lol:

I would like to make excuses but there are none really except for a lack of discipline, I agree with the other comment about it being a head thing as when i was doing well eat crap food etc etc did'nt even come in to it.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

2 breakfasts a day and one proper evening meal and i lost 1 stone in 3 weeks. Also don't eat big meals after 6pm.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i should be like a lat i start a diet every monday :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Right, this is what I need. Every sunday night I tell myself "I am going to start tomorrow" but inevitably come monday evening I am back on the cakes.

I would like to lose two stone. I went on a low cal diet two years ago prior to getting married and it worked a treat, the weight just fell off. Since then good living has caused it to pile back on again.

I am in. Any links to the GI thing? Otherwise I will go back to eating fruit, salad, grilled chicken/fish and Thai Bites/rice cakes for snacks, since this is what worked before.

Two stone is what, over 10kg less for the scoob to haul around track - gotta be worth 5-10 seconds per lap :wink:

I have already eaten a pretzel this morning so I'll just nip to the loo and yak it back up then we are all systems go.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

First weigh in this morning, and 5lbs lost, so a good kick-start... 

I'm not quite sure how some of you average 4-5lbs a week. That's a very high weight loss to sustain over a period of time.

Senwar - I've felt like that for ages. Been making half-assed attempts to lose, but just not giving it 100% and its made matters worse. Not only have I been putting weight ON, I've still kinda felt like I've been dieting, so I've had the worst of all worlds. I think, like me, you just need to set a small goal. Find that one item of clothing you can't get back into without feeling like the hulk, or concentrate on being able to set your belt to the next notch. I, too, like my exotic foods. Lisa and I cooked a lovely fresh Thai coconut soup at the weekend. Liked it so much we had it twice - once with prawns, once with chicken.

6 months of changing my regime should get me sorted, and I'm enjoying some of the exercise I'm doing.

My biggest problem is the gym, though. I'm a member of Europes LARGEST single gym / racquet centre, and its about 2 minutes walk from my house. My issue is, I can't stand going on my own, as it is just so dull, so the fact is, apart from a leisurely swim and a relax in the jacuzzi / aromatherapy room at the weekends (and not every weekend at that!) its pretty much wasted...!

Not going to force myself to go there, though. Would rather put the effort into doing the stuff I AM enjoying, such as the cycling, the walking to work, the energetic sex etc... :lol:

Biggest thing is learning portion control, and realising I don't to snack all the time, but just eat 3 square meals, and when I get hungry, to STOP EATING...!!! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Right, this is what I need. Every sunday night I tell myself "I am going to start tomorrow" but inevitably come monday evening I am back on the cakes.
> 
> I would like to lose two stone. I went on a low cal diet two years ago prior to getting married and it worked a treat, the weight just fell off. Since then good living has caused it to pile back on again.
> 
> ...


I looked at Tesco's diet page (they've been advertising on TV) and went from there. There is a range you can choose from (range of diets!) and they'll even give you a meal plan and shopping list if you like.

Men's Weightwatchers is also pretty good, as its perhaps tailored to the male approach to eating, and being "points" based, its less rigid than something like Atkins of GI where you have to be careful what you eat, and can fall off the wagon without realising it...

The key thing probably isn't the exact type of diet you choose, but having the motivation to see it through, or the sense to change it if it isn't working for you.

Up til last week, snacking in the evenings was a big part of my life, and honestly was exactly the same as smoking. An addiction. So it really is something I need to work out, and I can't do it without WANTING to do it...

Invest in a good set of bathroom scales, get a tape measure and (properly) measure your frame, and work on improving it


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I should've also mentioned, another way to help things along is in the supermarket.

Never go shopping for food when you are feeling hungry and/or mentally weak about your diet.

If it aint in the fridge/cupboard, you can't have it!

If I have crisps in the house, they HAVE to be eaten. If I haven't got any, I can quite happily survive without and have an apple or a bowl of cornflakes instead.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.scottishslimmers.com/index.asp

I join this lot. Nothing on it that you can't eat, apart from the obvious food stuffs. Works on a point system - you have so many points per day depending on your current weight - to lose weight just follow the points.
I found that I basically was eating what I had been before - just I was looking at portion size and cutting down on bread & cheese.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> http://www.scottishslimmers.com/index.asp
> 
> I join this lot. Nothing on it that you can't eat, apart from the obvious food stuffs. Works on a point system - you have so many points per day depending on your current weight - to lose weight just follow the points.
> I found that I basically was eating what I had been before - just I was looking at portion size and cutting down on bread & cheese.


I'm not Scottish though 

Does the site contain lots of recipes for Haggis, deep fried Mars Bars, Kippers and Tatties?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.scottishslimmers.com/index.asp
> ...


And I am not English but Scottish Slimmers is not exclusive.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I lost two stone about a year ago - this was due to cutting down on sh1te food (the of the best things I did was making my own sandwiches rather than buying the mayonaisse filled stuff), increasing the amount of fruit and veg I ate (it really fills you up) and going running regularly rather than the gym.

I always found that the gym took ages out of my evening - ie get home from work at about 7ish, get to the gym about 7.30, finish workout at about 8.30 and after shower I'm not home until 9.15. What a waste of time that was. For the last year or so, I have been going for a 50 minute run as soon as I get home, 3 times a week. This works well, but I'm now going one step further and planning to run home from work (about 7.5 miles) - it barely takes me longer than the tube / train and feels great. I've also invested in one of those sat nav gadgets that tells me exactly how far I've run and my heart rate etc before I download it to my PC.

Oh, and the best way to keep exercising is to have goals - I always have some sort of run in the diary - eg the Great South Run (10m) in October, the British 10k Run last week in London etc etc. It's very satisfying knocking decent time of the same run you did last year.

If I could just stop drinking, I'd be totally there, but then again I enjoy it too much. 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

recently lost just over 2 stone, changed most of my eating habits, stopped drinking tea and coffee, and other sugary soft drinks to! to just water or pepsi max, then bought some fresh ready meals from superstores. I know not the healthiest option, however least i knew the amount of calories i was eating and could also eat 3 of them a day, plus breakfast. Also bought a treadmill, put it infront of T.V. and just did a brisk walk for an hour. Gets boring but, once i felt as though i couldnt go on, i'd say to myself just 5 more minutes once that was up told my self just another 5 minutes and so on!

Having a break now summer is here, i need my ice-cream!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I lost 1 stone in the last 4 weeks... another ~2 to go...

reduced portions... not easy - love food too much - but your stomache soon gets used to this and feels full on the new size. but its also too easy to revert so need will power!

drink 2l of water every day - piss like a bird :wink:

Work out 3 times a week - 
unfortunately I do too much weight lifting rather than CV and my weight is difficult to gauge as muscle weighs more... useful when diving (less lead in my belt)... but embarasing when my student thinks I'm a FB already and dont need so much weight to go down... FAT FLOATS!!! :x :wink:

controvertial perhaps.... but... keep drinking that coffee Tim - particularly before you exercise - aparently burns more fat when you do work out.. - oh and perhaps full white addeeeedass max power shell suit when cycling rather than the spandex shorts... not so you dont frighten the little girls, but so you maximise the weight loss pottential through sweating... 8)

....and on a kind of related note... a colleague of mine recently lost 6 stone after the following incident..

riding a 250cc(?) moped - the typical clip board variety this colleague (very big ~22+ stone maybe 44"+ waist) stopped at traffic lights. A car pulled up next to him, and a lady leaned out and asked if he was okay... he replied yes, and enquired why she asked.. She asked him if he was aware there was a piece of metal sticking out of his arse.... and drove off :lol:

good luck!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> I lost 1 stone in the last 4 weeks... another ~2 to go...
> 
> reduced portions... not easy - love food too much - but your stomache soon gets used to this and feels full on the new size. but its also too easy to revert so need will power!
> 
> ...


hehehehehe :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jacTT225 said:


> Me too need to loose weight!


I hold my hands up to the spelling mistake, but come on....LOOSE?



Rogue


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Dee

Surely the sweating has no long term benefit at all to actual weight loss, it just makes you more dehydrated. :/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too need to loose weight!
> ...


You seen him lately..... it's mostly loose.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

r1 said:


> Dee
> 
> Surely the sweating has no long term benefit at all to actual weight loss, it just makes you more dehydrated. :/


  is it an old wives tale ? obviously you would need re hydrate by drinking 1-2l during excercise alone, but I think (through no real scientific foundation) that sweating helps... please correct me if I'm wrong - I can go back to wearing my lunch box hugging lycra shorts and string vest top again


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

.... if wrong I will be rather dissapointed... I sweat for England when playing Ice Hockey - all that kit / protection - regardless of the fact that its on ice makes me sweat so much I can wring out the kit and collect at least a Pint... not that I've tried - apologies to those eating 8) I did attribute some of the weight loss to this too....

playing at Ally Pally this weekend if anyone wants a drink - I'll buy the first pint :roll:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

dee said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dee
> ...


I'm no dietary expert - blessed with a fairly rapid metabolism I think - but I'm sure that sweating does not help at all, long term. Sweat is basically salt and water, both of which are replenished after the bout of exersize.

I'd recommend allowing the sweat to do it's job and cool you down rather than risk overheating.


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

jampott

Would you recommend this diet? I really need to get fit again and losing some weight will definetly help.....

Paul


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm far from a expert, however i did see something once on T.V. Cant remember what was about exactly but sweat is salt water and fat. Think it was something to do with your body hair and there purpose.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*lazza* said:


> jampott
> 
> Would you recommend this diet? I really need to get fit again and losing some weight will definetly help.....
> 
> Paul


For me, sure... 

Best thing to do is have a look and see if the meal plans are something you'd like to eat and the whole thing is a regime you can stick to. Its no good trying to stick to a diet where the allowed foods don't fit what you'd be able to eat 

Check out www.tescodiets.com and they've some sample plans on there...


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

No I don't think sweating helps.....but drinking water definately does - it just flushes everything through and gets everything working properly - digestion, circulation etc. Plus on a more basic level if your stomach's full of water you are less likely to want to put more stuff in it :roll:

A great book if you really want to change the way you think about food is Jason Vale's Slim 4 Life. A different way of looking at food and it really helped me get control of my eating habits. Its informative, humourous, makes sense and its NOT a diet book


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

r1 said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


http://www.serpentine.org.uk/advice/begin/weight.php

look at No. 6  wahooo.... i'll get my string vest out of moth balls...


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Jampott

Goodluck have been on a loss a Tonn for 6 weeks with work.. was tough to start.. most mens problems " I a told is portion control."... :lol: . so this was my first cut.still eat what I like but less, alos more salad/veg, my big miss is fresh bread & cheese...

. I also jioned a gym.. & go 3 times a week... straight from work. only way for me if I go home it is hard to get out.. current score approx 5kg... though this was spoilt my 2 weeks holiday in a all inclusive holiday .... & 6 mates to drink with .


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

JamboTT, I have thought of loosing some weight too (I am 1.84m and 102kg.) but then again I thought it over and decided to go the route that BMX and others on the forum have taken.

I will remove the spare wheel, the rear seats etc. of the TT instead! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: It sounds easier to me. :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

*lazza* said:


> jampott
> 
> Would you recommend this diet? I really need to get fit again and losing some weight will definetly help.....
> 
> Paul


Paul

The GI diet uses the Glycaemic Index (GI). Though there are no "free" foods but it doesn't ban any food group either. It's a balanced diet that takes the best fats, carbs and proteins and offers you a menu that will help you banish cravings, lose weight and improve your health, all while eating satisfying foods. It's not a faddy diet, it's more of a healthy eating regime that will result in a slimmer healthier you.

This explains it a little better than I can.

"Eating low GI does not entail a radical over-haul of your diet. As is so often the case with healthy eating, balance is the key. Eating low GI doesnâ€™t mean only eating foods with low GI numbers. Itâ€™s about swapping high GI foods for lower GI alternatives whenever possible and trying to include low GI foods at each meal. You can still have medium and high-GI foods but in moderation. Making some simple changes can make a huge difference:

â€¢ Reduce your intake of high GI carbohydrate foods such as sugar and sugary foods, sweets, cakes, biscuits and soft drinks.
â€¢ Choose to eat low GI carbohydrate foods, which will take longer to digest, give you a more gradual rise in blood sugar levels and keep you satisfied for longer.
â€¢ Instead of high GI cereals such as cornflakes or rice krispies, choose a low or medium GI cereal such as porridge or oat cereal, All bran, or muesli.
â€¢ Instead of high GI white breads choose rye bread, pitta bread, bran bread or wholegrain bread.
â€¢ Swap high GI sticky rice for basmati rice or wholegrain rice.
â€¢ Replace high GI carbohydrates like baked or mashed potatoes with pasta, barley, sweet potato or bulgur wheat.

Of course, calories still count but if you are eating a low GI diet, you are going to feel fuller for longer, the control of blood sugars will help avoid cravings and you will have more control over your eating"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> *lazza* said:
> 
> 
> > jampott
> ...


It's working for me (well : until I had a bit of a bingy weekend :roll: oops
My wife and I have been following a low GI diet for a few weeks now (that's diet with a small 'd' not a capital one) . As Lisa says, it's really more about healthy eating and really doesn't force you to eat exact foods - just to moderate and replace as above. It even encourages you to eat snacks - just as long as they are low GI they will fill you up and keep your metabolism active. It's best to read up on this aspect of GI as you could ruin everything with the wrong snacks. There are several books around on the subject and Tesco have actually started marking some of their goods as low GI.

I've lost half a stone in the last few weeks and, even though I put some back on this week, I feel generally healthier and have more energy.

I really need to start doing some exercise too - very busy home life tends to get in the way but all to easy to use this as an excuse. Main exercise I get at the moment is mowing the lawn and cleaning the car :roll: Still - now my energy levels are increasing, I'm more inclined to get the ball rolling on this.

I'll see how I do and maybe post back some results too.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


Alright, alright gents, thanks for pointing out my inadequacies! Just a slip of the finger so to speak. You may be interested to know, however, that 'Lose' and 'Loose' are the 3rd most commonly misspelled words. See here http://www.netmechanic.com/news/vol5/html_no9.htm

Oh, and Rogue - I'll be watching :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just for the record I'm following the GI too but I only need to lose half a stone or so.

Even so , I lost 2lbs in the first week.
My recommended daily calorie limit is 1200 for my height and weight, Tim's is something like 2600. He's allowed to eat loads and still lost 5lbs! That can't be bad can it


----------



## Silent Majority (Jul 11, 2005)

your better people than me if you can stick to this sort of thing - i have no will power.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Jam

I have been on the GI diet for about 6 weeks i have lost nearly two stone i am also riding my bike quite often,did you get a bike by the way,also had no alcohol in this time,the buzz of losing weight and getting into smaller size clothing keeps me going.
Good luck


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

jampott and lisa

Thanks

Sounds like a good idea- I'll read up some more on it but it seems to be what I'm looking for

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good luck, Tim 

If you want to PM me your present weight I'll tell you how much you need to eat to loose a steady 1-2 lbs/week.
The secret is to loose the weight slowly by changing your eating habits (not too drastically) so you can stick to your good new habit for life


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ps, even as a hard working PT knowledgable in weight management I'm liable to overeating at times (even though I should know better!!) and it needed the very honest comment from one of my ex, and now again, clients to sort my brain out!! 8)

I have just lost 1 stone since beginning of June


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

This is a very good point... The change in your eating habits is a change for life, as soon as you have got your head around that ( and it does take a while) it becoms a lot easier..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Always a "sore" subject on here. With a wealth of experts, PTs and dietary know-it-alls, its a bit of a minefield of a question...
> 
> But... is anyone seriously trying to shed some pounds at the moment?
> 
> ...


I lost 8KG since last Sept and have been stable for last 3 months whilst still eating same amount. Secret? A cruel woman to grind your emotions....I can send her around - she's at a lose end these days. :wink:

Seriously, just have a balanced diet and burn more than you eat over medium period of time. That means exercise too in order to burn off that little more everyday. The added benefit of this is that you metabolic rate increases gradually as you do this, further helping the weight stay off.

There are no miracles other than eat less and process more calories.

Willpower and true desire to change helps.

Dani is the expert, but it's all common sense really Lard Boy :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Do we get a before and after mugshot?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> I lost 8KG since last Sept and have been stable for last 3 months whilst still eating same amount. Secret? A cruel woman to grind your emotions....I can send her around - she's at a lose end these days. :wink:


Agree,

Serious emotional turmoil does wonders for the body.

4st. loss here last year 8)

(2st. back on though, so I might as well come out of the closet & say that I am back on the fitness trail too)

Come on fella - lets show everyone that we can do it!

Mart


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

ttroy225 said:


> This is a very good point... The change in your eating habits is a change for life, as soon as you have got your head around that ( and it does take a while) it becoms a lot easier..


 This comment is spot on ,and something that should be considered by anyone going on a diet.
In Jampott case i would guess he would need around 2500 cals to maintain. By reducing that intake by 1000 cals a day it would result in a weight loss of approx 2lb a week (3500 cals = 1lb of fat ). However, in response to the reduced intake, the body will slow the metabolism to compansate ( it's a survival thing it's apt to do) Therefore any return to "normal" calorie consumption WILL result in ending up heavier than before. This is because the body will retain an extra margin in order to survive any future lean periods in your life. I personaly belive that the weight we are is geneticaly imprinted. The times ive seen tubby parent's with eight year old or so "clones" for children confirms this, to me at least. To be heavier than your genes dictate is easy because you will be best placed to survive hard times. But, to maintain any weight loss below, will indeed mean, a lower calorie intake than normal for life.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> In Jampott case i would guess he would need around 2500 cals to maintain. By reducing that intake by 1000 cals a day it would result in a weight loss of approx 2lb a week


And I would assume that Tim would go below his BMR if he'd only take in 1500kcals/day! In fact, I am pretty sure he would!
And that's definitely not heathy and a good way to loose weight


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > In Jampott case i would guess he would need around 2500 cals to maintain. By reducing that intake by 1000 cals a day it would result in a weight loss of approx 2lb a week
> ...


 The point being that if it takes a reduction of 1000 cals a day (from whatever an individual needs to maintain) to achieve a 2lb a week weight loss then setting unrealistic goals could be harmfull. Crash diets do not work. I think that in conjunction with a diet it is just as important to exercise. The body will rid its self of unnecessary muscle in order to conserve energy before it will burn up fat stores. Thats logical, if petrol was scarce you wouldnt go out and buy a v12 and if you had one you'd change it.. However, convince your body it needs to retain the muscle in order to survive, and it will utilise fat stores instead. Once you have reached the lower weight you desire then your calorie intake can be increased to maintain it. But that new level will forever be below what it originaly was. To lose weight you must go hungry. To maintain weight you should only eat WHEN your hungry. An obvious statement, but how many of you eat because your bored, or because the clock say's it's meal time?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> To lose weight you must go hungry. To maintain weight you should only eat WHEN your hungry. An obvious statement


An obviously not correct statement!!!

You do *NOT* need to go hungry when you loose weight!!

I have advised many people successfully and have just lost a stone myself as yu may have read.
Neither my clients nor I were hungry when loosing bodyfat.

I agree with you on the exercise bit though!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Although not maybe my absolute slimmest from the last few years, its a far better shape than I am now, and probably the most natural realistically...
> 
> And by going public, its another thing to keep me on the straight and narrow...
> 
> So if anyone else is trying to lose as well, how about we all weigh weekly and compare our losses... :wink:


is it just me or...










Crocodile shooo-oooo-ooes


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

So who has lost weight? What tips have you got? What worked and what didn't?

My festive diet of chocolate has done me no favours and I have 1 month to prepare for a pretty hardcore ski trip. I think I am looking at a low fat diet coupled with regular gym sessions - 4-5hrs a week. 
The diet starts tomorrow... famous last words.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

After seeing this pic and my double chin in all its glory i feel quite ashamed...Esp when i lost about 3 stone earlier this year and have managed to put it all back on in a quarter of the time it took me to lose it. When i lost it i reduced my calorie intake down to 1800 and an hour brisk walk everyday.....Firtst couple of stone fell off. The last stone was took longer but it went eventually.

Problem i had was i thought right im down to the size i want to be....Can eat a few more pies now........Big mistake


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am sat here in my cycling stuff now ready to go out on my bike. Just loaded up my i-pod with some kicking tunes to inspire me.

The reason behind my wanting to get fit a day early is being dumped (again) and I figure that there is no time like the present.

Ironically, I have just seen my post on this thread & it was on the day I first met said dumper 

Roll on 2006 - I have to have a decent 12 months now, it's owed to me!

Mart.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> I am sat here in my cycling stuff now ready to go out on my bike. Just loaded up my i-pod with some kicking tunes to inspire me.
> 
> The reason behind my wanting to get fit a day early is being dumped (again) and I figure that there is no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Yup, just got off the running machine, doing progressively more each day (exercise bike and rowing in the morning and running machine in afternoon/evening) plus I'm trying not to eat crap (see powder room question!)

The key bit thats worrying me is am I losing fat or muscle? I've tried the homer simpson wobble test but it doesn't tell me much!

Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

head_ed said:


> I am sat here in my cycling stuff now ready to go out on my bike. Just loaded up my i-pod with some kicking tunes to inspire me.
> 
> The reason behind my wanting to get fit a day early is being dumped (again) and I figure that there is no time like the present.
> 
> ...


Sorry to here that Mart :? Never a good time for it I guess  I hope you have a good 2006!!  Catch you soon 

PS I have a sister who's single :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hell, like I say I lost 4 stone last time I was dumped. It's a diet that can be highly reccommended.

Roll on the next 6 months.. see if I can go for 5 this time


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

head_ed said:


> Hell, like I say I lost 4 stone last time I was dumped. It's a diet that can be highly reccommended.
> 
> Roll on the next 6 months.. see if I can go for 5 this time


Been there before  Doesnt work these days though....That relationship has made me damaged goods i either do the dumping or make it obvious im not interested anymore so i can get out of it the easy cheap b'stard way.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nando said:


> So who has lost weight? What tips have you got? What worked and what didn't?
> 
> My festive diet of chocolate has done me no favours and I have 1 month to prepare for a pretty hardcore ski trip. I think I am looking at a low fat diet coupled with regular gym sessions - 4-5hrs a week.
> *The diet starts tomorrow*... famous last words.


Muuahhhh!!! The diet always starts tomorrow, doesn't it :wink:

Well, I haven't gained or lost any weight, I'm the usual boring 9st despite countless meals out (and in!!)

Have a happy and healthy new year, all of you :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> Hows about a 'now' picture (just for the record)!!!


A bit late but here you are:










Very recent I think...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ratty said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hows about a 'now' picture (just for the record)!!!
> ...


Sorry Tim   :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Let's start the diet today


----------

